# really, very



## don't know hungarian

In English you can multiply these words for emphasis. "I would really, really like to." "Dinner was very, very good" Does this work in Hungarian?


----------



## gorilla

Yes, "nagyon-nagyon" is "very, very" (and can also stand for "really, really").


----------

